# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Акции от byfly и ZALA к Международному женскому дню

## ByFly

Так приятно получать и дарить подарки! Наш подарок к началу весны &ndash; акция от byfly и ZALA к Международному женскому дню.
	В период с 5 по 10 марта 2014 г.:
*Все новые абоненты, не имеющие подключения к услугам byfly и ZALA,  при условии подключения в период действия акции сразу к двум услугам (по отдельности или в составе пакета), получат скидку в размере 100% абонементной платы на первый месяц работы.* При подключении к ZALA установочная плата также не взимается.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

